# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  برتری F#‎ نسیت به C#‎ در چیه؟

## vahid2112

سلام
برتری F#‎ نسیت به C#‎ در چیه؟
آیا کم شدن و خلاصه تر شدن کدها ملاکه؟

----------


## e4lyas

این لینک ( انگلسی ) میتونه کمکت کنه ..

لینک

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
زبان سی شارپ قدرت خودش را دارد و زبان اف شارپم قدرت خودش اگر بخواهیم این دو را مقایسه کنیم خیلی خیلی تفاوت دارند که در آموزش فارسی ام کاملا بیان میکنم اما از لحاظ کلی میتوانیم به این شکل بیان کنیم که
زبان اف شارپ برگرفته از بهترین زبان های حال حاضر است به زبان ساده تر تمامی حسن های زبانهای دیگر را گرفته و در خود جای داده است و اینکه طبق گفته سازنده این زبان که بیان کرده این زبان انقلابی نیست بلکه تکمیلی است.
زبان اف شارپ بر پایه نوع برنامه نویسی تابعی و امرانه عمل میکند و از لحاظ تابعی میشه گفت قدرتمند ترین زبان حا حاضر میباشد اما زبان سی شارپ نوع شی گرایی عمل می کند و.......

----------


## csvbcscp

این دو زبان خیلی قابل مقایسه نیستن
چون هر کدوم برای هدفی متفاوت ساخته شدن
درسته که اف شارپ زبان جدیدتریه اما گام بعدی سی شارپ نیست و اصلاً فلسفه پیدایشش یه چیز دیگه است
سی شارپ همچنان یکه تازه و پشتیبانی بسیار کامل تر و قوی تری داره
مستندات و مطالب آموزشی بیشمار  سی شارپ، بازار کار بی رقیب سی شارپ و به روز اوری و پشتیبانی بی نظیر مایکروسافت برای سی شارپ با هیچ زبان برنامه نویسی ای قابل مقایسه نیست.
همون طور که دوستان فرمودن سی شارپ یک زبان شی گرای خالصه(که قدرت و توانایی روش شی گرایی برای همه اثبات شده)
اما اف شارپ برای برنامه نویسی روال گرا طراحی شده( چون در بعضی موارد روش شی گرا پاسخگو نیست)

امید وارم تونسته باشم به سوالتون پاسخ بدم
موفق باشید

----------

